# Ringin' in the New Year by Ringin' a Puffer's Bell!!! (Yep. It's Squid Bombing time!)



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

9*3* 6*0* 2*3* 1*6* 0*01 09

*Squids! Fire in the hole!!!*

HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i thought i smelled something foul brewing lately.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

You don't say...a squid bombing...more to follow....buwahahaha


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0357 4738 **


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I think this belongs here.....

KABOOM!!!!

9*05 50*6 99*0 *35* *301 *4


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - I'll watch... op2:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

you guys are some crazy bastages


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Shawn, then us, then the Herfabomber...

*Pinky:* They're keeping busy...

*Brain:* Wonder when they will go after the big boys?!?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Shawn, then us, then the Herfabomber...
> 
> *Pinky:* They're keeping busy...
> 
> *Brain:* Wonder when they will go after the big boys?!?


Look, we're dumb, but we're not stupid...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Look, we're dumb, but we're not stupid...


I don't get it......


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Look, we're dumb, but we're not stupid...


*Brain:* Good point, you've already taken a couple of beatings for your previous attacks, and I'm sure there is at least one more coming... But what would one of the big boys do you you guys... It would be fun to watch...

*Pinky:* Maybe they are just going after a noob...

*Brain: *That would be safer...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Maybe they are just going after a noob...


I got that taken care of in my own thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Uh oh! Looking forward to seeing some total decimation


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Pale Horse said:


> Uh oh! Looking forward to seeing some total decimation


So are we, Aaron. So are we.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy New Year

9405 %$*& 9930 0357 [email protected]#$ 6759 **


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Crazy bastages we are! 0*** **** **** **** ***8

And a good day to you Sir!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmm i think someone just had a baby.....thats my guess


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I think I got your DC # just about figured out Thom...


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

9405 50?6 99&0 03m7 7t2s 2%


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Crazy bastages? Us???

Ok, maybe.... 03%0 0480 *000 98$1 440#


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bombs Away 94%& 5036 9930 03$^ [email protected] &*


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

!#&$ ®€%© »¥¿£ "@±œ ý§™*æ •¶

Gosh. Hope that's not traceable. 

:ss


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

How long did it take you to type out that DC number Terry?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> hmmmm i think someone just had a baby.....thats my guess


I'm sure there will be numerous guesses over the next several days.

It'll be interesting to see if anyone gets it right. Not that we'll confirm (or deny) if they do (or don't).

I _can _say the people(s) on the recieving end will be taken by complete surprise...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Here it comes ...insert dc# here...

I love this shi...stuff!!! 

Bomb Squids are on fire!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> How long did it take you to type out that DC number Terry?


Longer than I care to admit on this damn phone!

:biggrin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this is bad!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> Crazy bastages we are!





AStateJB said:


> Crazy bastages? Us???
> 
> Ok, maybe....





Packerjh said:


> Bomb Squids are on fire!!!





Rock31 said:


> this is bad!


Go Squids, Go!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm sure there will be numerous guesses over the next several days.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if anyone gets it right. Not that we'll confirm (or deny) if they do (or don't).
> 
> I _can _say the people(s) on the recieving end will be taken by complete surprise...


well look at the ninja trying to be all discreet lawyer like


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> well look at the ninja trying to be all discreet lawyer like


The Ninja may or may not admit to being either discreet or indescreet...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Definately indiscreet!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Look, we're dumb, but we're not stupid...


Uhhhhh.....wait......hey! did you just call me slow? I think I don't appreciate that....I will get back to you.......

in the mean time, DUCK, INCOMING!!!!!
0311 166000023819*$^&


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

nine five zero zero one zero zero zero two four zero one haha haha haha haha zero zero zero three four one


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Sorry, I'm slow, but looks like I'll be the one with the delayed hit this time around...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Gosh I get impatient about these... They just went out and I'm already dying to see the impact! :smoke:


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

:usa: Better late than never....INCOMING!!!!!!

0311 two five five zero 0003 eight four three four xxxx

:smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:woohoo: IT'S DESTRUCTION DAY! :woohoo:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, this should be well worth the wait! Poor sucker... :biggrin:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Tick tick tick tick......he has no idea what's in store for his mailbox this afternoon.

MUHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhhhh the feelimg of being safe... mailman came and mailbox is still firmly attached ...... now to wait for the destruction


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Out for delivery...

Bring on the BOOM!!!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> ahhhhhh the feelimg of being safe... mailman came and mailbox is still firmly attached ...... now to wait for the destruction


+1


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So I was expecting a CD for my daughter to be waiting in my mailbox when I get home, when I pull up I don't see anything except an envelope sticking out of my mailbox, on the back all it says is "boxes in back"

As soon as I saw the note from the mailman I knew you squiggly little fockers did something BAD!

Destruction incoming!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> So I was expecting a CD for my daughter to be waiting in my mailbox when I get home, when I pull up I don't see anything except an envelope sticking out of my mailbox, on the back all it says is "boxes in back"
> 
> As soon as I saw the note from the mailman I knew you squiggly little fockers did something BAD!
> 
> Destruction incoming!


This is going to be good!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> As soon as I saw the note from the mailman I knew you squiggly little fockers did something BAD!
> 
> Destruction incoming!


Would we do something like that??? Ok, yes... yes we would! BAHAHAHAHA!!! Enjoy bro! I can't wait to see the total carnage!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh yeah!!!!! Time to blow that pony to the glue factory!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ray are you saying you are getting bombed? I have not heard of this.....anyone else?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bananas!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Excelent choice of targets...

*Pinky:* Narf! Maybe they are all Pink Pony passes...

*Brain:* Wouldn't that be fun...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pink Pony Pass is with someone special right now, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Excelent choice of targets...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Maybe they are all Pink Pony passes...
> 
> *Brain:* Wouldn't that be fun...


I just realized that if the brain would be Dr Evil he would eat his companion everytime he laughed. ONE MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

"Boxes in back."

So a guy gets a couple boxes. Meh, move along folks...

:yo:

< _unless? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/304239-giant-squid-attack-ny-squid-squidpony-action.html_>


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

muahaahaha! poor mailman, good thing I left him his Christmas tip last weekend


----------

